# Sage DuoTemp water reservoir leak



## tod (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone

I searched for something similar having been posted before but could not find anything so apologies if this has already been solved.

Recently I have started finding puddles underneath it and can see that it is leaking around the O ring that _should_ seal the water tank being inserted into the machine. It no longer does. Can anyone suggest a home brew remedy for replacing / refreshing this seal as Sage don't offer any replacement parts that I could find online.

NB I am running mine without a filter as I've got a water softener + Brita filter so another filter would be an overkill IMHO. However now I'm wondering whether a filter would reduce the water pressure on the seal..? I am grasping at straws here naturally.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If the o-ring is still in good condition, a small amount of silicon grease like molykote on it may help.


----------



## tod (Aug 28, 2016)

That is a very interesting suggestion, thank you. They actually do one specifically for o rings so this might be just what I need. I will post back with results.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If possible, remove the o-ring, clean it, and refit with a coating of silicone grease: Any silicone grease will do !


----------



## tod (Aug 28, 2016)

I know I am little late with my reply but I simply could not motivate myself to part with £20 for a drop of o-ring grease. Instead I've tried to reintroduce some plasticity to the seal by inserting a inserting a pen and just moving it around bending the seal in every way possible. This seems to have done the trick for now. It's been over a month of leak free usage so far.

I also reached out to Sage support to see what their response would be. As expected they were "super helpful" and told me to keep descaling the machine until the problem goes away. It was a rather amusing and frustrating exchange that cemented my decision to never have anything to do with this company ever again.

My favourite quote from the exchange:

"Through research we have found that water softeners and filters do not eradicate lime scale."


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you can safely remove the o-ring, take it to an engineering supply shop (or your local friendly garage) and buy a matching o-ring.

PS Vaseline works as a substitute for silicone grease....


----------

